

Marketing your work as an indie developer: well, that filament doesn't work... - chubs
http://splinter.com.au/indie-iphone-app-marketing-part-1

======
chubs
I feel like thomas edison after trying yet another filament: I have not
failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.

Here's hoping that sooner or later, i'll find some marketing ideas that work.
Any suggestions appreciated from the resident HN geniuses, too.

